# Pregnant Doe and an owner with no experience



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

I have a boer cross doe who is due any day. I went to the doctor Friday before last and he said it would be about a week before she kid. I would be absolutely thrilled if it wasn't 7 degrees outside. Marcie, my doe, is in our hay barn with a heater. It's no 98 degrees with 67% humidity, but I'm hoping it's good enough. She has been pawing the floor for HOURS today, and has begun to not want me touching her. She also talks quietly, and has begun to poop a lot, and lately, in clumps. Her pooch is extremely swollen and has a small amount of clear discharge on it. Her stomach is dropped and she will stretch her back straight and lift her tail. Her ligaments feel mushy. 

I can not express enough, I have no experience with pregnant goats. If anyone can give me maybe a time estimate I would greatly appreciate it!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Should be anytime if she is stretching and positioning the kids...look for lots of amber colored goo and then it's a go. Good luck!


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

How often should I check on her? I feel like I am imposing.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, that's hard to say...I am not there to see what she is doing. Is she resting at all? Or just continuously up and down, pawing...etc. 

Oh, and hey, when i had my five kids, I never once had anyone worry about imposing  She'll be fine!!


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Hahaha! She rested some yesterday, she was laying down some when I checked on her this afternoon. Her eyes are really bloodshot though /:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Poor baby  

What is she doing tonight? Do you know if she has lost her plug? Does she have any discharge at all?


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

She's nudging around her hay. Not really eating it, just making a hole. She's trying to paw a hole to China it seems. Not interested in grain. Hasn't had much water today. Oh! And she also has started to lick her teats. Milk is beginning to drop a little. I don't know if she has lost her plug. There is a small amount of clear discharge, but I haven't noticed anything colored.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm...could be tonight...


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Which means I will have to dig out a parka. It's 2 degrees outside. Awesome. All for the love of goats! 

I'll keep this updated and will post pictures tonight


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would do frequent checks...but that's me. I am one who "sleeps" in the stall on a chair....or on an upside down bucket....:lol: Not everyone is so inclined


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

LOL...or just check every hour or so? These darn does will kill ya when kidding season starts! They do what they want,when they want. And do this laugh behind our backs the whole time!


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

I swear I see her smiling at me. She turns up her top lip. She's so silly. But she just loves making me anxious.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Really? How long has she been turning her lip? My doe last year did that right before kidding...


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

About three days maybe?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm...she is a tough one to guess. How long for the pawing and not eating grain? Oh, and is this her first kidding?


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

She just started that this afternoon. And yes it is her first. And only one kid.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yeah, I would check often tonight....if she were mine I would probably stay with her. But I am a stay at home mom so not so easy to "burn" a nights sleep if you have to work outside the house!


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

All roads are iced so I am not leaving my house for a while lol. I'll probably go up in an hour and stay for a while.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds good...let me know how she is


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Waiting...


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

She isn't allowing me to take a picture of her back side. Still no baby


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

H






her bag has shrunk! Is this "bagging up"?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Hmmm... she doesn't look to have anything really there...but being a FF may have something to do with it. You said she has been licking her teats...are you sure she is not self-sucking?

Your doe has me confused...Lol

Hoping goathiker is still on and will step in!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Bagging up means her udder filling with milk....not getting smaller.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

I didn't think she had much either, but this morning she had much more than that! The vet said she would be smaller because she is a first time doe. The baby is beating the dog snot out of her. I am petting her and I can visibly see the baby kick.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Does she look "dropped"? Right before they kid, the babies will drop...and her belly will look like it's kinda hanging down.The ligaments will be very loose by her tailhead. Any discharge?

Also, if she had more milk than that...she must be self sucking(unless she has another goat in with her?)....that's not good. Especially if you are wanting to milk her...


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes her stomach has hollowed out at the tailhead and it makes a / slant. I don't want to milk her but how do I stop self sucking???


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She could be leaking milk out, which really isn't good. She could be stimulating her let down reflex making herself leak. She could be self sucking. I can help you with that if she is. FF udders tend to itch as they are stretching. This causes them to lick and scratch at them. Sometimes they recognize the udder and start nursing again. What does the rear udder look like? I could see more from that really. 
She is showing huge amounts of female hormones...It will be interesting to see if she has a doeling or two.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

What does "showing female hormones" mean? And it's a purple tone. But she seems to be very tender, which I can understand.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh good to see you Jill! I am at a loss here....lol....

Jill is great Kaitlin...she has boundless knowledge of goats


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

All the drama really is what I mean. Seems like she's being extra hormonal about everything.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Yes. Like earlier she was all sassy with me, and now she will lick me. She just doesn't look close to me, but doc said she is


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Do you think she'll go tonight Jill?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

To stop self sucking.
Take a tall plastic Folgers coffee can or similar coffee can. Cut off the bottom. Cut a straight line up one side. poke holes about two inches apart up either side of the cut. Put the can around the goats neck and use a boot lace to lace it up just like a shoe. She will be able to eat, graze, drink, etc. But can't bend her neck back to suck. 

You won't want this on her while she is kidding as she won't be able to reach her kids as well to care for them. Once she has the kids, it may be necessary.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

5 minutes BRB...


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh my gosh you are a genius.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^Lol...I told you


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Everything that I'm reading here says that she is expecting these kids very soon. I think I would keep checks on her for sure.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

even though her bag isn't big?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

You said it had shrunk...by how much? If you look at all her signs, the pawing,the licking the teats,the going off grain,the behavior changes, the stretching,and the vets due date diagnosis....it seems like it will have to be soon.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

And yeah...3 degrees is nice :shades: :lol:


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

3 degrees is cold :,( her udder is just not down as much. It's shrunk by at least 25%


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

A Boer mix isn't going to have a milk goat udder. If she's laid down to sleep then, she probably won't go for a few hours. If she's still up pawing, licking, and restless, she could go anytime.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll go back up soon. Her sister kids in two weeks. I am going to invest in a baby monitor.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh yeah, I was totally being sarcastic about 3 degrees  Hopefully by tomorrow, you will have babies.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Do you ladies think more than 1 will come from her?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

That's always hard to say. The most common is twins. It depends on the does size and diet though as well as genetics.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Well my doe and buck were both virgins. She was a triplet, he was a single. I don't know what they throw, but I do know their parents.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Twins are very likely from her.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh great... I am so worried about this with the cold weather. I know I need towels with me, but what else would y'all advise?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The biggest thing is getting the dry and warm and fed as soon as you can. Make sure that they are up, dry, and sucking with full bellies before leaving them. Make sure mom understands what they are and will care for them. 

Do you have any meds on hand?
B complex injectable?
Bo.Se?
Vitamin E gel caps?


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

No but my grandfather does and I would be able to contact him in the morning if needed.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is she now? Have you been back up?


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Putting my parka on now lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

hahaha...how far away is it?


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

here is her vulva as of now


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Okay she's breathing weird. She'll breath and her stomach will go out like normal, but then the hollow part does it too. She is stretching a lot!!!


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

and her udders have dropped back.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Getting closer. Sounds like she's really working at it.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

she's my goofball for sure. How long do you think til I see amber goo or a baby?


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

And a random fact to make you smile; it was colder in Tennessee today than anchorage, Alaska.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

awww...she's cute...sounds like she is getting closer!Sorry I can't tell you how long  Each doe is different!


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

I just need to be sure that if I take a power nap I'm not going to miss her kid.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

right?! That'd be when she'd do it


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The stretching is contractions. You're right umm Laura? (I'm terrible with names) She'd do it 5 minutes after you laid down just to be contrary. 

I'm am soo glad my does don't start until March right now...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol...yep...and it's Stephanie  Mine should be March too....


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah these two does weren't exactly planned. My dad bought me my buck for being accepted to governors school for agricultural sciences. He did not know that little RJ could mount the girls.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

They can do amazing things when they want too. My soonest due doe is bred to an Alpine buck and a LaMancha buck both. The other 2, I have no clue who or when they were bred. They took it upon themselves to plan my breedings this year. So much for my new fences


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Hahaha. We have descent fences because I had a quarter horse who could jump anything, including the five foot fence when he was 28.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Once I'm done with everything, they won't be able to do that anymore. The first doe, I was in the yard when she deliberately walked to gate, unlatched it, when to buck pen gate, unlatched it, and proceeded with her fun. All in about 30 seconds.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Don't you just love goats? LOL. I feel like I should go check up on Marcie again. I'm worried sick over it for no apparent reason other than I'm anxious.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Go ahead, I'll be awake about another hour or so...


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Don't you just love goats? LOL. I feel like I should go check up on Marcie again. I'm worried sick over it for no apparent reason other than I'm anxious.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Okay. I'll go up here in a few.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hopefully she'll have them soon for you.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Okay. I'll go up here in a few.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

No babies. But lots of resituating her back legs.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

No goo. Stretches are 3 minutes apart.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

anything yet?


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

A






she had a white string of discharge about two inches long. What does that mean?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She's streaming  it could get much longer  it's a good thing, even closer! I say she has them today  good luck!


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Another question, do you agree with kidding mates? Like her sister in the barn with her


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

I certainly I hope so! I can't sleep over it. She's being very vocal this morning.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

That is up to you. I personally put each doe in a stall of their own while kidding.. My stalls just have wire fence on the sides so the goats in each stall can see who's next to them and not be totally alone that way.. And that way they can have bonding time with babies just am and kids for a few days to a week before I put them out with the rest of the herd... But that is just me.. I know plenty of people who let the does kid out together  it's up to you


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Kaitlin said:


> I certainly I hope so! I can't sleep over it. She's being very vocal this morning.


Another good thing!


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

How hard will it be to introduce the kid to her sister? Or even the buck. I'm scared they might hurt the baby.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

And she is back to eating grain, is that normal on kidding day?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Kaitlin said:


> How hard will it be to introduce the kid to her sister? Or even the buck. I'm scared they might hurt the baby.


Well.. I don't house my does and bucks together... The only time they see each other is when I breed.. 
The does should be fine.. Mine always have been


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Kaitlin said:


> And she is back to eating grain, is that normal on kidding day?


Yep  that's fine  I had one doe eat her dinner and then lay down and start pushing 15min later...


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh wow okay. I'll check up on her a lot today.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

How long do you think until she kids?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hard to tell.. But I bet it will be today


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

here's some pics of her.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Now you're learning the frustrations of every pregnant doe owner....Lol....but when you see the kids...it's all good


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

The Does Code! Enough to drive every goaty midwife crazy! :lol:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

She needs to get out and walk around to help keep baby(ies) to get into position. She could use some Molasses mixed in warm water for labor or pre-labor time. It will help keep energy and keep up strong contractions. Our does will drink almost a full bucket of this after labor, and sometimes right in the middle of labor in between kids coming out. She doesnt look real ready but always hard to tell with first time ones. Usually the udder gets very tight but not always .. sometimes it fills up later and those are the does that I worry are low on calcium and I usually pre-treat them with calcium prior to going into labor to prevent 'milk fever'.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

She has no discharge, and she is laying down a bit. I put the molasses in her water, which she can't seem to get enough of. I don't understand what is going on.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

She's sounding like she in pre labor  I have some does with very little to no discharge  so don't worry about that  she will go when she's ready  unless she is pushing for more then a half hour with nothing happening.. That's when I would worry  but she doesn't sound quite ready..


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

How long does pre labor last?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

It can be quick, or it can be slow.. Each goat is different


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Well I mean are we talking hours or days?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I've heard some can go for days :shrug: I have two that will wake us up early in the am 5-6 screaming bloody murder.. And they don't kid till late that night 12-1am... And some that just act a little off for a few hours then lay down and push...


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

She is acting bored. She's playing with a feed bag and will occasionally push her head into a wall. She had contractions yesterday, but only a few today that I have seen.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

When was she with the buck? Head pushing is a sign of labor as well....lol....this doe is putting you through the ringer!


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

She is acting bored. She's playing with a feed bag and will occasionally push her head into a wall. She had contractions yesterday, but only a few today that I have seen.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, my buck was brought to the house in July. We saw him first mount her September 9th. Which would make her due in February. When I took her for an ultra sound and told my vet, he kinda laughed and said "oh no, she's got maybe a week to two"


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

I feel like I should give her and Advil or something


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I think all you can do at this point is frequent checks....keep an eye on the discharge and on her udder...


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Still no discharge. Udder is still small.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Well she can't hold out forever!  It just feels like it!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I've had FF's act like that a month or so before they kidded. I would be totally convinced that they were ready to pop that night and make plans accordingly, only to have nothing to show for it all. 

I had a vet do an ultrasound on a doe I had who was late to kid (she came bred). He said twins, due within a month. She never kidded. 

I got her from the breeder. She had been sold as a kid but returned to her breeder after the owner went out of goats after several years. THe former woner had told the breeder that all the does had been with the buck, but neglected to mention that the doe I bought had been spayed after a horrid c-section! The vet saw twins when the doe didn't even have a uterus!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

BTW...if she is self sucking, she will not have any colostrum for her kids. You need to see if that is her problem. 

Sometimes, as the udder is developing, it will grow and then shrink because of swelling and fluid in the cells. The udder will swell a bit, and then the next morning be small again because the excess fluid was absorbed by the body over night.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

I think it is more of scratching then sucking. My vet is really good at why he does. I've also felt the babies kick many times, so I know she's pregnant. The baby stopped kicking today, so I wonder what that means. I think she's close.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Is she able to get out and walk around? It will sure help her a lot if she can get out and walk around a bit. So hard for me to understand the cold tho as it is nearly 70 degrees here in Northern CA which is not normal at all for this time of year. Crazy. We are having a warm snap. 

I also know that the calcium is a soother to help with tummy and mental state. Is she getting alfalfa at this time? How about apple pieces rolled in some powdered minerals or crushed tums or even some powdered pro-bios mixed with the apples? I like to pamper them at this stage to help keep their energy levels up for labor. Still think she needs to walk around in the barn or out. She sure doesnt look quite ready to me. If she is.. her udder isnt filling tightly. You will usually see a lot of discharge when it is time.. not just a little .. it is usually quite a bit and when you do see that.. then you are close... like an hour or more.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeah it's 16 degrees here right now. She did get out and walk some this evening. But once I let her out she seemed nervous. I made her stay out for a little, but once I opened the barn door, she had no hesitation of going back in. 

She burps a lot. And it looks like she is regurgitating her food. Lots of up an down and pawing and eating and back down again. Would tums help? I have apples too, but no minerals to put on them. Would electrolytes help?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lottsagoats said:


> I've had FF's act like that a month or so before they kidded. I would be totally convinced that they were ready to pop that night and make plans accordingly, only to have nothing to show for it all.
> 
> I had a vet do an ultrasound on a doe I had who was late to kid (she came bred). He said twins, due within a month. She never kidded.
> 
> I got her from the breeder. She had been sold as a kid but returned to her breeder after the owner went out of goats after several years. THe former woner had told the breeder that all the does had been with the buck, but neglected to mention that the doe I bought had been spayed after a horrid c-section! The vet saw twins when the doe didn't even have a uterus!


That is insane! Wow :shock:


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

I had a little red paint Doe..her udder was so small... never filled up much. She was a straight 4 teat udder.. much like a cow. It stayed so little so I just didnt expect her to go into labor when she did. Neither did she.. she, a first time doe.. didnt know what was happening.. was suddenly in great pain and took off in a weird panic running down the hill. I saw her lay down and before I could rush out to her.. she rolled and rolled down the steep part.. poor thing. She then gave birth on that same steep area and I was there to catch this big buckling that would have slipped down the hill. I got her all situated and carried her baby up the hill with her all nervous. Poor girl. That same Doe ended up with milk fever and I was new at goats. She survived it after I recognized it in time to treat her. I gave her about 5 crushed tums mixed with molasses and yogurt and spooned it in her mouth.. in about 10 minutes.. her eyes brightened and she was like re-charged battery and then... her milk came in with a normal udder after I continued to keep giving her calcium and molasses 3 times or so a day.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh wow. I'm letting my doe out now. How long should I leave her out?


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Tums are not the best form of calcium but alfalfa is. They work tho in an emergency.. I just don't think the Doe can absorb the calcium unless there are enough other minerals present. Apples have lots of phosphorus and Molasses has lots of the needed minerals. Yes, you could roll the apple pieces in crushed tums. It seems tho... that you are doing a great job at taking care of your doe. She just may not be ready.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Is she looking normal?

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content







she's as big as a house!


----------



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

She is close!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yep, she looks normal.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Any time now!! :leap:


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

She's back to the "don't touch me" stage. I am letting her have tonight to herself. I'll be back to check on her in a couple hours. You ladies rock! Thank you so much for the advise so far!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Good luck! Do keep watch though, since she is a FF especially!


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmm.. could be very soon but some will look like that for a couple of days.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I've moved this thread to the waiting room 

She looks close, but what I can say to help you "be sure" when the time is now for her is that as attentive as you have been with her attitude, actions as well as the physical changes, when you notice something new, thats when she'll be in labor 
I have 2 first timers here and though I've raised goats myself for the last 14 years and was raised with goats at home, they still can surprise me when it comes to kidding signs.
Each of mine are milk does, and though they are behaved on the stand for milking, not one likes to have their udder handled during pregnancy but once they are in labor, and are close they allow me to rub their udders and will lick any exposed skin I have! My face, hands, wrists are cleaned well as I sit with my laboring does.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

She was laying down A LOT this afternoon when she was out. They have a wooden box out in the field and she usually is running and trying to jump on it, I didn't see her walk ten feet before laying down. And for a girl that doesn't like apples, she sure did like the one I was trying to eat today!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I wish she would hurry up! Lol...how is your weather?


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Weather is much better. The high tomorrow is 46, and it goes up to 60 by the end of this week.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Went to check on her and her tail is very goo-ey and wet. Her back also seems more prominent than usual. She's eating some now, but her poop is one huge ball. Is she okay?


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Yep close I had a ff this year who was doing all that, I though, hmm it'll be a few hurts ill check bake in a bit. I got to the stall door. And she laid down and started pushing! Luckily I had towels around and a buggie sucker!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would be doing frequent checks on her tonite !


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The hormones are causing the soft poop. I will on late tonight if you need support with anything.


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Geepsers I just retread my iPad typed, you guys must think I'm drunk half the time!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Nah, it's just the ipad. :laugh:


----------



## jennnaragsdale (Mar 5, 2013)

Ah reread!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is she today?


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Same as yesterday. Still blood shot eyes. I'm letting her out for a while.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you post a pic of her eyes? and of her in general?


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















Her tail has been sticking straight up all day long. And more napping today.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She's a tough one....I would be writing these things down so you will have something to refer back to next year! Her teats look to be filling more from the pic, hard to tell ligs but she doesn't look all the way "dropped" to me but it could just be the pictures....
Hoping she goes soon for you!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Just a thought u said that u did not have any minerals ... Do you have any at all ? They are very important... She needs free choice loose minerals at all times even if not bred


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

You might shave her back end so you can see the bag more we do there tail also it keeps them cleaner when the time comes there is a name for it but can't remember but you can Google it


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

Well still nothing this morning. But here's some pictures of her and my buck.


















She seems like she's getting skinnier but she is really attached to me which I'm not used to.


----------



## Kaitlin (Jan 6, 2014)

meet Bambi and Bell everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Aww very cute congrats!


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

So cute CONGRATS!!!!!!

Sent from my SCH-S738C using Goat Forum mobile app


----------

